# Teaching Stand



## AmyH24 (Nov 27, 2006)

I have gone through Attention I, II, and III with Adidas and we are now in Show Ready Novice. We have only been work on sit for exam but all of the others in class are standing for exam. 

I can not get him to stand. I say it, nothing. I put my hand under his belly and say it then get's up and takes a step forward then sits. I have tried saying stay and/or wait when he get's up but nothing. Right back down. I am saying "yes" as soon as he stands and once he hears it he is figuring he is done and splat back on the floor. 

Any help? I am sick of being the class reject.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Have you tried a leash sling? For some dogs that need that little extra help I have used a sling in the past. The clip of the leash is attatched to the collar. The end of the leash is under his loins. Everything is loose, then command is given, pressure upwards with the leash/sling, C/T as soon as he stands.

One of the common things I see is food placement. If you are using food, and hold the food too high, he'll assume he is supposed to sit. Make sure you keep the food a little lower than nose level.

If you are using "yes" as your CR (conditioned reinforcer) than yes, he should be able to splat right back down. The CR usually/should end the behavior. Try withholding the CR just a second longer and see what happens.

You could also teach a "kick-back" stand instead of the moving forward to stand. It is prettier IMO anyway







Feed with one hand (generally right) and use your left to lift his rear into a stand without forward motion. C/T once standing. 

Remember, no reason to label/command the behavior (stand) until you are willing to bet $100 he'll do it without a lot of extra help! Stand is tough for a lot of dogs. You'll both get it in no time







Good luck!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

We did a little harness rig with the leash to help them learn stand. I cant remember exactly how it was done but the leash went under and supported the stand position and that was reinforced-good stand, treat, etc., slowly pressure taken off (the leash is under their belly and then held by you above their neck so they look kind of like a marionette) so that they were standing on their own with the belly support there in case they went to sit or move, to using nothing. I am sure you can do the same with your hand, but this makes it easier to give treats during the exercise and when a dog is having trouble learning I like using a lot of treats and praise as they are doing what it is I want them to do. I hope this makes sense! But if you treat while he is doing it he will see that continuing to stand is what you want and not just the action of standing-like a sit. I think! (I shouldn't try to explain things while on darvocet...)

My little Schipperke-Shepherd mix-the first time I tried the stand with him (where you step back and are basically knee to nose with them) he took off across the room like a little balloon that had the air let out of it....weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! He just kept going and going, all around-I couldn't even call or get him because I was laughing so hard and so was the trainer-he wasn't even going up to other dogs or people-just running free. He has only been off leash once in his life.









Bella also likes to lay down during a stand-why stand when you can lounge?


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

use a treat.hold the treat with your fingers,put the treat right in front of his nose,give the command to stand,at the same time pull treat away,but keeping in front of his nose.
he should be in a stand position.praise him and give treat.
repeat as above again and again but wait a little longer after he stand to give treat.
you can also assist by putting your hand on the belly and hold the position while praising.and holding the treat in front of his nose,don't give him the treat until he is standing then give him treat while he holds the position.
see if that helps


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

The leash sling works well. Another alternative: Whenever he starts to sit before before you release, step lightly on his rear foot and see if he does not stand right back up. This is what I did with Kayla when she (we) were first learning the stand.

If you are using the food treat method, the other thing I would say is to be careful about leading forward too much as you should try to limit the steps the dog takes forward while going into a stand.


----------

